# The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing



## treelover (May 23, 2013)

Anyone got it?, ARPG, bought it on beta, its great, looks wonderful, locations are very atmospheric, hordes of monsters, (too many at times) great gameplay, power up, loot, you have a beautiful ghost, Katerina as a companion. Its clearly a real labour of love by Neocore, who messed up with King Arthur, punters are loving it, its cheap as well,, just over a tenner.

only thing is the beta ran great, but the final build is overheating my card, 90%!


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2013)

Ooh that looks interesting!

What card do you have?


----------



## treelover (May 23, 2013)

http://devblog.neocoregames.com/

buy from the company


460, not all cards are doing this,

its worth buying, bit short as its part of a trilology, no respawns, but that's fine by me..


----------



## Epona (May 23, 2013)

I can cope with games being a bit short if they're priced accordingly, it's only when they're £40+ that I have an issue with it!

Might be worth cleaning any dust build-up off your fan blades and moving HDDs into bays as far away from the GPU as poss, you can often claw back a good 10+ degrees at full push by just making sure it's all clean with good airflow.


----------



## treelover (May 23, 2013)

http://www.facebook.com/VanHelsingTheGame/photos_stream

images here.


----------



## treelover (May 23, 2013)

Epona said:


> I can cope with games being a bit short if they're priced accordingly, it's only when they're £40+ that I have an issue with it!
> 
> Might be worth cleaning any dust build-up off your fan blades and moving HDDs into bays as far away from the GPU as poss, you can often claw back a good 10+ degrees at full push by just making sure it's all clean with good airflow.


 
its just this game, well build..


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 23, 2013)

needs more helsing anime


----------



## Chz (May 26, 2013)

Is that a standalone game, or just the Torchlight 2 mod that it looks like?


----------



## treelover (May 26, 2013)

no, its standalone, it takes about 12 hours to complete, much more for explorers like me, ands it so much more than a 'mod'


----------



## Chz (May 27, 2013)

I'm not really knocking it. It's just that there are only so many ways to do a game like that and they all look like Torchlight or Diablo. So it's hard to tell.


----------



## Sunray (May 27, 2013)

It does look like Torchlight!

Took a punt anyway, I like these p&c a-rpgs


----------



## treelover (May 27, 2013)

http://uk.gamespot.com/torchlight-ii/images/1772910/

No it doesn't, the graphics are many times better as is the design, etc


----------



## Sunray (May 27, 2013)

treelover said:


> http://uk.gamespot.com/torchlight-ii/images/1772910/
> 
> No it doesn't, the graphics are many times better as is the design, etc


 
I'm not talking about the graphics, its very torchlight without the cartoon graphics and it lacks area affect spells that I can see.  I have gone ranged but she isn't a strong enough tank, but really with so many numbers against you ranged is the only way, lightening is a bonus as you can weaken a stack with that but often not enough.  Running around in circles is becoming the only tactic I can see because I have nothing to stop or even slow down a mass horde,  certainly not yet.


----------



## treelover (May 28, 2013)

Ok, glad to see you bought it, well worth it and supporting the devs

re, yes only issue for me is sheer number of monsters, can't get past werewolf boss..


----------



## Chz (May 28, 2013)

treelover said:


> http://uk.gamespot.com/torchlight-ii/images/1772910/
> 
> No it doesn't, the graphics are many times better as is the design, etc


 
Not noticeably. Or their promotion shots/video suck. It's a different art style, but as I was saying there's only so much you can do with the format. Style-wise, it's Sacred. Interface-wise, it's TL2. Theme-wise, they're all Diablo. My favourite of the lot is still the original Dungeon Siege (the sequels sucked). Though if this has any of the hilarity that was in the Van Helsing movie, I might give it a try. I'm still convinced that was intentionally a comedy, and a damned good one.

Which reminds me... I wonder if they ever fixed Sacred 2? There was a good game in there somewhere beneath the bugs, hideous performance issues and total WTF character building scheme.


----------



## Sunray (May 28, 2013)

The issue I have is that there are a lot of attributes that are difficult to see any actual effect and melee is a failure, certainly in single player.

Its a bit like WoW in that you just have to inch about and not double-pull (well multi pull) or you will die. I accidentally wandered into a new area and attracted an insta kill horde.


----------



## Epona (May 30, 2013)

Sunray said:


> Its a bit like WoW in that you just have to inch about and not double-pull (well multi pull) or you will die. I accidentally wandered into a new area and attracted an insta kill horde.


 
Sounds like the tactics you have to use in most traditional RPG combat, dating back from pen and paper D&D/MERP, through early CRPGs, right up until the waters started getting muddied by cross-genre games. Some of us prefer that kind of gameplay. Does anyone remember when finding a chokepoint, setting traps and party ambushes, and luring enemies, used to be a feature of RPG combat, because you weren't so 'superhero' that you could smash up a mob by yourself?


----------



## treelover (May 30, 2013)

Still too many monsters, surrounding by maybe fifty bird creatures, its as if they had the technology and they were going to use it.


----------



## Sunray (Jun 2, 2013)

Running away.  I'm leveling up excalibur, unsure if its worth the bother but some of the boss fights on this game are long and when I say that I mean it, the current one I just started is going to take me 10 minutes or perhaps longer.


----------



## treelover (Jun 3, 2013)

waiting for a cheat, etc, only way I am going to continue


----------



## Sunray (Jun 5, 2013)

treelover said:


> waiting for a cheat, etc, only way I am going to continue


 
Make sure you have levelled up Katrina, I did her body to max as she tanked for me for a while, use range to run, switch to melee when close.

Have you enchanted all your weapons with all the enchantments you can, mess about making new ones, sell everything you don't use the moment you discard it. Get Katrina to sell. I have 70k gold now, nothing I can't buy. I use area health when she is struggling. Then stop time if confronted with too many. Hack for a bit, run then switch back to range. Levelled lightening up as it does loads at once. Also did fireball as that is also area, good for hordes, esp ones that pull you in. That has longer cool down so switch back to lightening once used. Make sure all these are on f keys, switching from range to melee, the magic has different keys make sure both are assigned to the same spells where necessary.

Make sure Katrina has the best gear, generally use hand me downs.  Check all new drops against both characters.


----------



## treelover (Jun 9, 2013)

Tx for that, will take on board, just don't like 'hordes'


----------



## Sunray (Jun 10, 2013)

Running away, shoot, run, shoot, run, shoot etc.


----------



## Epona (Aug 9, 2013)

This is on offer on Steam for the next few days - do I want it?  I kind of want it.  Need some reassurance that I want it.


----------



## treelover (Aug 9, 2013)

too hard for me, just too many enemies, saves where you leave it though, so can easily try again.

worth six quid though


----------



## Sunray (Aug 13, 2013)

The flying things were unbalanced unless you had very high lightening resistance.  Like a lot of RPG's I found an epic weapon early on that I maxed out totally and it became slightly unbalanced till I hit those spinny top flying things.

Then it flipped the other way and I think I needed to reallocate the skills but didn't bother and ground it through to the finish.


----------

